# eth0 and lo is there, but the script don't not work

## nevinhappy

Hi, this issue realy make me mad. 

I recompiled kernel .  and I confirmed that I added the network driver.

```

gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep eth

[    0.959085] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 08:00:27:a5:c3:63

[    0.960286] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    5.193037] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[   15.442141] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

But it's really weird,  try to run /etc/init.d/net.eth0  restart ... 

```
gentoo linux # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start
```

and when reboot ,then rc run these script ,it will show the same errors .

Does anyone can help ?  I recompiled kernel again and again , tried to fix it, but failed.

----------

## Jaglover

```
ifconfig -a
```

This will tell you interface name.

----------

## nevinhappy

```
gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.67.3.201  netmask 255.0.0.0  broadcast 10.255.255.255

        inet6 fe80::a00:27ff:fea5:c363  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:00:27:a5:c3:63  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 742048  bytes 82296250 (78.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 52949  bytes 4823514 (4.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 31918  bytes 10545569 (10.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 31918  bytes 10545569 (10.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

This is the output, Does it make any sense ?

----------

## Jaglover

Hmmm ... how did you run this command, from your Gentoo, not using some liveCD? It shows eth0 being used.

----------

## nevinhappy

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Hmmm ... how did you run this command, from your Gentoo, not using some liveCD? It shows eth0 being used.

 

Yes, I just run the commond form my Gentoo, not using LiveCD, Why shoud I use liveCD?

After comparing the output of "ifconfig", I found that the above output were differet from the normal , the device name ended with ":"

I don't know why!

----------

## BillWho

nevinhappy,

What does lspci -k|awk '/Ethernet/,/Kernel/' show   :Question: 

----------

## DONAHUE

The colon : is just punctuation, it's not part of the interface name.

----------

